# Calling all ladies with PCOS... Do you have pain??



## betty14

As the title says really, I was wondering how many of you have pain in any way? I have a pain in my left side constantly which is accompanied by cramps on and off! 

Like a lovely little reminder everyday that I'm broken :cry:

Really just looking to see if anyone else gets this as my doc told me that PCOS is 'silent' and wouldn't be the cause of the pain!! 

Thanks in advance 
X x x


----------



## xXxLizxXx

mine is silent, altho yesterday i had period cramps and im on CD19?!?! makes no sense! xx


----------



## MrsLL

I often get pains on the right hand side and cramps without AF....don't know if this is related to my PCOS or not though, sorry x


----------



## betty14

Thanks for taking the time to reply ladies :)

X x x


----------



## ineedaseed

i too get lots of pain in my ovaries, i wonder if it links into the pcos. wonder if the cysts burst or anything? 
big hugs hun xx


----------



## Clueless

I get lots of pain on my left side, around where I assume my ovary to be, all through my cycle. Sometimes it's worse around ovulation time and I occasionally get it on my right side too. I haven't had it since I've been pregnant though :shrug:


----------



## Laughkay

Sometimes the pain can be caused when the egg bursts from the ovary. I had a little pain and it was a dermoid cyst growing right out of my ovary!

Maybe a trip to the docs for a scan just to make sure that it's not a cyst?


----------



## wannabemummyb

I get extremely bad stomach cramps on my left side on and off, its only ever on the left side! weird!


----------



## betty14

Thanks wannabmummy,

It's always the left for me too it's kinda always there but sometimes it's extremely painful!! It has to be to do with the PCOS as I have seen the doc and asked her and she ran swabs etc and there is nothing else wrong :shrug:

Just interested to see how many other ladies suffered too as like in my op the doc said to me that it's 'silent' but I don't see how when your ovaries are covered with cysts you don't get pain!! 

Thanks for your reply 

X x. X


----------



## wannabemummyb

My friend who has pcos gets pain in her left side too, im not a doctor but it must be related


----------



## redberry

I don't have any pain usually, but since I've been on Clomid I've had cramps from about day 18 onwards, strong at first and then milder, moreso on the right hand side than the left. No idea whether they're linked to the PCOS though.


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I have PCOS and I get pains on my left side as well. My doctor told me not to worry about it.. I'm just feeling a cyst. If it turns into excruciating pain like you are going to die THATS when you should worry, because if the cyst becomes too large, it can actually weigh your ovary down so much that it will twist on it's stem! If the pain is bearable (just crampy or uncomfortable) it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## betty14

Thanks for the replies ladies,

It's nice knowing that others are feeling what I am and that it's probably just normal!! :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## littlebird18

Pain in the left also! Sometimes the right but usually (believe it or not) my pain feels like contractions! How ironic. Anyone else get that?
Anyway, Doc told me PCOS women sometimes get contraction-like pains, never heard a word of this 'silent' thing. 
I also heard a rumor of a cure for PCOS. Gonna investigate that one. The new husband wants babies and apparently wants em' now! :bunny:


----------



## betty14

Hmmm I have waves if cramps and then this really annoying constant pain that I can pinpoint exactly, it was my gp that said it was silent, I had to question hiw something that creates cysts doesn't cause pain!!!

I'm going back to see her next week as I have been in agony with it so wanna rule out anything nasty!! 

X x


----------



## wantanerd

A cyst could have burst. Thats what I suspect happened to me on Monday. I was badly cramping for a good four hours. But then it went away. I get occasional pains from my ovaries and it's worse if I am taking fertility meds or meds to induce my period. For me its just routine with PCOS. Pain could also be ovulation. My friend with PCOS claims to know when she is ovulating when her left side hurts.


----------

